

Mastermind: A Dashboard for your Metrics - llambda
http://spoton-industries.nko3.jit.su/dashboard

======
selectout
Love this idea, wish it was open sourced so I could run this locally/modify it
more to my personal needs.

Still a very cool and unique way for companies to get their custom data into a
dashboard, great implementation.

One error is that when adding a widget, it doesn't allow you to easily
highlight the "Make Post Requests To" url. Maybe change it so it doesn't show
a circle with line through it.

~~~
fenguin
Thanks for the comments! We built it in the last 48 hours for the Node
Knockout competition (<http://nodeknockout.com/>) and are planning on opening
it up more after public voting is over next week.

Most of the dashboard is done in Ember.js and D3.js, communicating with the
server through Socket.io - it really blew our minds the first time we saw it
working!

------
zrail
I'd love to check it out but I'm getting a 404 from nodejitsu.

~~~
fenguin
Hi, it should be working now - sorry for the trouble!

